# Source Help!!!!



## Dieselboy76 (Aug 15, 2014)

I lost my source and need a new one. If anyone can help I'm a good customer. Thanks!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome to our wonderful board. Please direct yourself to the forum rules and read them before you post. We are not a source board and it is against our rules for someone to ask. This is for your safety and ours.











I guess answer like that? I felt like a girl writing it. I'd much rather tell people that they're idiots and to go fuk off.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 15, 2014)

Dieselboy76 said:


> I lost my source and need a new one. If anyone can help I'm a good customer. Thanks!



Go back to the last place you saw him and look. Found my phone that way...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 15, 2014)

Do they have "lost my source" apps yet? Might be on to something.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 15, 2014)

Because I never learn.....listen DB....its lazy and stupid people like you that cause problems for everyone else.  Because you are unwilling to put the effort forth the read the rules and follow them you should be banned.

IMO we don't need new members who are a danger to themselves and anyone else around them.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 15, 2014)

Pm rumpy 
That's where I get all my gear
Fast shipping


----------



## stonetag (Aug 15, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Because I never learn.....listen DB....its lazy and stupid people like you that cause problems for everyone else.  Because you are unwilling to put the effort forth the read the rules and follow them you should be banned.
> 
> IMO we don't need new members who are a danger to themselves and anyone else around them.


I was going to say that. But there was no way I could make my statement as outstanding as yours.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice first post douche bag


----------



## j2048b (Aug 15, 2014)

This is why we need a specific section where a newbee signs up and is directed to the forum rules and cannot become a member until they digitally sign that forum stating they understand WE R NOT A SOURCE BOARD NOR DO WE HAVE ANY SUCH SOURCES 

should be the first thing that pops up! 

Guys just dont learn.... Unless they get their hands held... 

Welcome and goodbye!


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 15, 2014)

Try these guys. You'll fit right in.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 15, 2014)

Lmao.! You guys are something else


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Lmao.! You guys are something else




Ahhh man.  Do I have to be nice to everybody?


----------



## bronco (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder how many pm's he got so far? Hope you like throwing money away


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 15, 2014)

"Siri...find gear..."

*No sources found. I can search the internet for you...*


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 15, 2014)

Your a fukN gimp dude....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Pm me. I take cash.

I like receiving cash and sending out "you got ****ed" business cards back.


Guys...ill put his money towards our day out at six flags. 
Hope he has buku dallu.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 16, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Pm me. I take cash.
> 
> I like receiving cash and sending out "you got ****ed" business cards back.
> 
> ...



I throw up easy on rides. Could you just put some towards my credit card so I can hurry up and buy this Harley?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 16, 2014)

Just thinking aloud how does this dude find this forum and not I don't get it I have ahole friends that get garbage gear all the time online and with out asking just google searching brings places to waist your money y do they come here and ask? 

Dollars to dumbass this guy checks out one of my links lol 

welcome to ug


----------



## lightweight (Aug 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do they have "lost my source" apps yet? Might be on to something.



I thought that same thing

But OP you will find your source the last place you look.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Pm me. I take cash.
> 
> I like receiving cash and sending out "you got ****ed" business cards back.
> 
> ...



What's this about six flags? how come I wasn't invited?

OP you reak of desperation and its how you get scammed. Ignore and offers you get by pm. They are just going to steal from you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's this about six flags? how come I wasn't invited?
> 
> OP you reak of desperation and its how you get scammed. Ignore and offers you get by pm. They are just going to steal from you.



Youre ruining it for me.
 Theres a new ride at six flags I really want to get on.


Op ok we got off on the wrong foot. Lets start over.
Dont listen to administrator.  I got what you want. I promise not to run off with your cash. This time im serious
Im a good bro.



Hope this helps other greens trying to score.

Im seriously going to bookmark this page and just copy it to everyother "I need a hook up" topic.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Youre ruining it for me.
> Theres a new ride at six flags I really want to get on.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well if you're a good bro then it must be "legit" and/or "good to go"


----------



## graniteman (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm always accepting money, feel free to send me your cash. That's what posting like this does for you, parts you with your hard earned cash and thats about it


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 16, 2014)

DAMN you sure you guys aren't Brits?   Friggin enjoyable reading the posts here.   

Yeah his first post is a joke, and I doubt he can even send / get / receive PM's as he's only got 1 post...   

On the off chance he's serious and needs help... post some more, introduce yourself... and maybe if you can PM then and talk to guys you might get an idea of how to help you.  But you gotta earn your stripes and this first post is a real winner.  

I'm just glad someone helped me the proper way when I started that's all...  Don't want him to be taking shit and harming himself.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 16, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> DAMN you sure you guys aren't Brits?   Friggin enjoyable reading the posts here.
> 
> Yeah his first post is a joke, and I doubt he can even send / get / receive PM's as he's only got 1 post...
> 
> ...


We will help anyone in advice on how to use products, whether or not a lab is real, pct, diet, and training. This is however not a source board so anything received on the board or via pm about sourcing is forbidden and almost certainly a scam.


----------



## renrambo (Aug 17, 2014)

lmfao as if I just opened that


----------



## speech (Aug 21, 2014)

hit up tilli


----------



## dmac2012 (Jan 11, 2015)

Found my keys like this to...haha I love some of yalls posts on here


----------



## dmac2012 (Jan 11, 2015)

no sense in trying to find a source on here brah. just do your research and read everything u can and make friends.


----------



## dmac2012 (Jan 11, 2015)

You are just a truly wonderful person. haha most guys would tell him to stfu and go back where he came from.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2015)

look for a man named dr tillacle he got the best gear i ever had


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm glad I read this thread.  Made me realize that I needed to get rid of that red!  Switched to the green and it is much easier to read all these posts blasting the poor new guy.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 13, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> Pm me. I take cash.
> 
> I like receiving cash and sending out "you got ****ed" business cards back.
> 
> ...



I'm new but can I still go?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 14, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm new but can I still go?



....do you barf on rides?


----------



## Paolos (Jan 14, 2015)

This is sooo RICH, he didn't even have enough sack to say ok, thanks, fuk off or anything. Thick skin
people are hard to come by anymore!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 14, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....do you barf on rides?



Not that I know of lol


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 16, 2015)

Try the internet.met a guy at the gym who was taken for 900 dollars.he said his wife wasnt happy lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 17, 2015)

Turtles. I like them.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 19, 2015)

Just a few threads up I posted a find your source here... even the rare LNE you can find. Just comment your social and credit card number. Oh and don't forget the three digit security number(it's what protects your card)


----------



## canadianbuilt (Jan 19, 2015)

peanut butter finger prints at no extra cost


----------



## canadianbuilt (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> look for a man named dr tillacle he got the best gear i ever had



peanut butter finger prints at no extra cost


----------



## theboss (Jan 20, 2015)

canadianbuilt said:


> peanut butter finger prints at no extra cost



say what ?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 20, 2015)

Read or Watch this.......Life changing and may answer your questions


----------



## zapata99 (Jan 23, 2015)

Go back to the last place you saw him and look


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 23, 2015)

You can send the money to my paypal account b/c it's a third party provider for money transactions.  That way it's safe and no need to worry.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Brother dont ever ask that question,you are either 15 or never been on a board,1st your insulting people on here,2nd your setting yourself up to get beat,theres plenty of boards with sources this isnt one of them,look elsewhere,go to i have gear.com,im sure theyll be glad to take your money


----------

